# Best of 2011 Lists



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 28, 2011)

These are starting to appear from a few sites and I'm glad to say that my book (Theft of Swords) have been selected for some of them.  Here are the "Best of" postings that I know of so far...

Library Journal  (Top 10)
Only The Best Science Fiction and Fantasy (Top 5)
Barnes and Noble Scifi/Fantasy Blog (Top 14)


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is a link to the results of this years Goodreads Choice Awards as voted on by Goodreads members.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah yes the Goodreads Choice award - another good year end list.  In addition to the link posted above here is...

Fantasy
Paranormal Fantasy


----------

